# TBT Starbound



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2013)

Making an official stuck thread for Starbound to encourage people to play and join the group on Steam.


This thread is the place you want to come and talk about the game, post screenshots, videos, etc about Starbound.

The group on Steam is open to the public so you can join it whenever you want. It's called The Bell Tree Starbound.



To start thing off with this thread, here is the base that Andy and I have been working on.



Spoiler


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

Sheeeeeeeeeet

Do servers get reset when resets happen?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2013)

The last wipe that happened was a universe wipe, so it reset everything other than the characters themselves.

Tiy has said the next update will include a way to prevent as many wipes for future updates, but it's beta so anything is bound to happen.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

Are the servers always online?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2013)

The dedicated servers are probably online most of the time.


Sadly I don't know anyone who could/would host a server for TBT. Right now people will probably have to decide on a dedicated server or host their own so they and their friends can play.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

How exactly would we go about doing a dedicated server?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How exactly would we go about doing a dedicated server?



Starbound has dedicated servers for people to use. There are also a lot of other servers people host on Reddit and other places, but I'm not really counting on any of those being dedicated just to TBT. For that you'd have to find someone on here willing to host, and I dunno how likely that is.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 16, 2013)

Is it only on Steam? It looks interesting and my friend keeps talking about it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2013)

Reizo said:


> Is it only on Steam? It looks interesting and my friend keeps talking about it.



Yes. I sense a degree of apprehension towards Steam there.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

Will try it out around Christmas time


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2013)

Some of these mods, man.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2013)

Well that's a little cray


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2014)

Hah, awesome

And yeah a friend got me for it so gonna check out laters :3


----------



## Jawile (Apr 7, 2014)

When I get Steam money on my birthday, I might buy it. Seems like a fun game.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Some of these mods, man.



Reminds me of the Accelerator in Metroid Fusion xD

The way multiplayer servers are still though, if you did that on a server you'd probably crash it. Hard. xD


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 8, 2014)

nyuk nyuk

Starbound is such a fun and addicting game, my friends and I played for a little while.  I hit this wall where I felt like there wasnt any more content.  This was around when the game was first released.  Since the game I think deleted all the characters, and I'm just waiting a while for a couple more updates for the game to REALLY start appealing to me again. 

Can any one vouch?  How much more fun is it now compared to how it was when it first came out?


----------



## Nerd House (May 10, 2014)

Started playing again, brand new character. Feels good!


----------



## Dr J (May 12, 2014)

I'm waiting for the progressive update to come out before I start playing again.. there's just nothing to really work for in the game right now.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 19, 2014)

Same thing with Dr J. Waiting for a progression update before I start playing again.
On a related note, I adore the soundtrack greatly. It's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## juneau (May 19, 2014)

Got the game a week or two ago and beat the last boss recently, so I'm also waiting for an update 'cause I can't think of any more things to do.  It's definitely a fun game though, I love these sandbox/survival games.


----------



## Nerd House (May 19, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Got the game a week or two ago and beat the last boss recently, so I'm also waiting for an update 'cause I can't think of any more things to do.  It's definitely a fun game though, I love these sandbox/survival games.



Then you may want to check out:

Under The Ocean
Landmark
FarSky
Perpetuum
Terraria
The Sandbox
Don't Starve
Windforge
Planet Explorers
Drifter
Windborne
RUST
Pixel Piracy
Craft The World
King Arthur's Gold


----------



## Nerd House (May 19, 2014)

EDIT:


-sigh- Double Post again.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2014)

I just found a bass guitar <3


----------



## Solar (May 19, 2014)

I love Terraria, how is it compared to that? I know it's still in the early stages but it's nice to know how it stacks up!


----------



## juneau (May 20, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Then you may want to check out:
> 
> Under The Ocean
> Landmark
> ...



Don't Starve was a lot of fun! Been meaning to check it out again, it's been a long time since I played and there's a new DLC now and everything. Haven't heard of some of those though, gotta take a look when I have time/money.



oath2order said:


> I just found a bass guitar <3



I love those instruments lying around, they're so random but so awesome.



Benmjy said:


> I love Terraria, how is it compared to that? I know it's still in the early stages but it's nice to know how it stacks up!



I haven't played as much of Terraria, but the core gameplay feels similar. Even though it's in beta I kinda feel like Starbound has more to offer though, in terms of exploration and such. There's a lot of Terraria vs. Starbound topics floating around the internet, if you want more in-depth comparisons, mostly because they're so visually similar.


----------



## Nerd House (May 20, 2014)

Right now, Terraria has WAAAY more to offer.

When Starbond finally gets out of beta and has all the features they've planned for it done, I'm sure they'll be about equal. Starbound is the same as Terraria, just in a different setting (space and other planets)


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2014)

I WANT A PIANO 

I want to have a nice home set-up but I'm honestly just gonna have all my crafting stations on the ship


----------



## Solar (May 21, 2014)

Just got the game and I love it!! For some reason there are these really powerful assassin guys that are out to kill me and idk why which makes it kinda discouraging otherwise it's really fun though!


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2014)

Feels like its been forever since qn update


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Right now, Terraria has WAAAY more to offer.
> 
> When Starbond finally gets out of beta and has all the features they've planned for it done, I'm sure they'll be about equal. Starbound is the same as Terraria, just in a different setting (space and other planets)



Yeah in a way it's Dota 2 vs LoL  Playing neither atm but I like both.


----------



## Nerd House (May 28, 2014)

Anyone have or know of a server I can play on? I'd play a lot more if I had one xD


----------



## angry chill (Aug 20, 2014)

Ahh! Starbound is a great game. I'm planning on buying it soon, hehe. I'm going to join the group for now if that's okay.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2014)

Biggest disappointment game 2k14 like they did nothing


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Biggest disappointment game 2k14 like they did nothing



You know absolutely nothing about it or the team developing it if you made a statement like that.
If you opt in to their nightly builds via the Steam Client, you will see them constantly putting new stuff in for testing. They've been doing this for MONTHS. Plus everything they do is posted on their blog on the official website.


----------



## unravel (Dec 17, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> You know absolutely nothing about it or the team developing it if you made a statement like that.
> If you opt in to their nightly builds via the Steam Client, you will see them constantly putting new stuff in for testing. They've been doing this for MONTHS. Plus everything they do is posted on their blog on the official website.





oath2order said:


> Biggest disappointment game 2k14 like they did nothing




Calm yo **** babiez


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> You know absolutely nothing about it or the team developing it if you made a statement like that.
> If you opt in to their nightly builds via the Steam Client, you will see them constantly putting new stuff in for testing. They've been doing this for MONTHS. Plus everything they do is posted on their blog on the official website.



doesnt change how quickly theyre putting out actual content for the end-user. its the issue with early access, u generate a load of hype, the devs get put under pressure and everyone ends up burning out.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> doesnt change how quickly theyre putting out actual content for the end-user. its the issue with early access, u generate a load of hype, the devs get put under pressure and everyone ends up burning out.



Pretty much this. It's been essentially two years and what have they done with the game? Not really much of anything. IIRC this is the largest actual update to the game that isn't random items here and there


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

The Winter Update is pretty huge. In combination with opting into the nightly builds no one really has anything to complain about. It's a decent game being run by an active and very dedicated dev. People need to keep in mind what "Early Access" is supposed to mean. Yeah they haven't had a true update in a while, but that's because they're dedicated to ensuring that they don't release an update until it's actually stable. If you want to see progress as it happens and don't mind the instability that comes with it, you can turn on nightly builds and get updates nightly, which is incredibly fast for any game to output any kind of updates. 

Excellent dev, excellent work. Give them time. You bought an Alpha, not a full game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> doesnt change how quickly theyre putting out actual content for the end-user. its the issue with early access, u generate a load of hype, the devs get put under pressure and everyone ends up burning out.



Referring to the Starbound devs as "burnt out" couldn't be more wrong. How is outputting updates literally daily burnt out? They're one of the most dedicated Early Access teams out there currently, and they really wanted to wait for a big update for everyone instead of releasing tiny, unfinished little tidbits. Buying into an early access game doesn't entitle you to anything from the dev. You buy in knowing that this an incomplete game and you buy in for the privilege of playing it early. I'm not a fan on the trend of buying a game so you can alpha-test it, but I'm even less of a fan of people complaining about solid devs doing their jobs while everyone acts like they're satan because they don't have a concrete update.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

u kno its still possible and entirely legitimate to express disappointment because one of several predicted outcomes of buying into an early access game came true?


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure what you're trying to say? Either way, I just mean it's not entirely fair to the devs when people complain about a lack of updates to a game that updates nightly. If it's an issue with the gameplay itself or something yeah, of course you can be upset.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 18, 2014)

Lemon Loaf said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say? Either way, I just mean it's not entirely fair to the devs when people complain about a lack of updates to a game that updates nightly. If it's an issue with the gameplay itself or something yeah, of course you can be upset.



People likes to whine and complain. That's just how the world works. Starbound's devs are incredibly involved with the community. If people said that the devs are "burnt out" or anything about the game being lack of content, then they haven't really been invloued with the community. Lol.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2014)

Lemon Loaf said:


> The Winter Update is pretty huge. In combination with opting into the nightly builds no one really has anything to complain about. It's a decent game being run by an active and very dedicated dev. People need to keep in mind what "Early Access" is supposed to mean. Yeah they haven't had a true update in a while, but that's because they're dedicated to ensuring that they don't release an update until it's actually stable. If you want to see progress as it happens and don't mind the instability that comes with it, you can turn on nightly builds and get updates nightly, which is incredibly fast for any game to output any kind of updates.
> 
> Excellent dev, excellent work. Give them time. You bought an Alpha, not a full game.
> 
> ...



Lemon, the Winter Update is huge, yes. But how many other "huge" updates have their been? Like, it's been two years and this is the largest update in well over a year.

Yes, you buy in knowing it's incomplete but you expect updates, decent-sized updates, not waiting roughly a year for anything substantial.

http://pastebin.com/jAWKJnHy

Basically describes why I'm annoyed.


----------



## Lemon Loaf (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure where this "2 years" stuff is coming from? The last real update before the Winter update was in March of this year. It's between this March and now that things went dark unless people used nightly builds, and the reason for that was the size of the update and the overhauls they did.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah whatever. I'll quit arguing about it. Some people are never happy, and for all I know I'm playing CF-Defense-Force in other peoples eyes. To each their own. Hopefully everyone can enjoy the winter update regardless of the past


----------



## Cirom (Dec 22, 2014)

I really don't get how people claim the game "went dark" and the devs abandoned it though - given that before Starbound's release, the developers mostly just communicated via their Dev Blog, posting near-daily updates and also hanging around in the IRC occasionally - and now that the game's released, the developers have mostly been communicating via their Dev Blog, posting near-daily updates and also hanging around in the IRC.

Apparently doing the same thing you've always been doing is "abandoning the game" :U
( Also, Lemon, wasn't the last update in _April_, not March? ;o Just sayin'. )

~

In other news, I've _really_ been enjoying the new Unstable update. So many new features~! Can't wait to see the modding scene build on this! (as unfortunately, something in the update broke all old mods ;<)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

Bumping because they have finally updated


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

Bumping again because the game has *actually* been uploaded this time after they had issues uploading to steam


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

I really want this game now that it's out.


----------

